# Cosi carpin' today!!!



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Ak and I will be down at Cosi at noon today. Thursday the fish were hitting light. All my hits came on boilies. Towards the end of the day we was plenty of swirls on top and a small buffalo? up feeding near the bank.

So, come on down and join us


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. i didn't do too bad today, considering the weather we were in.. i landed 2 and missed a run or 2.. they are feeding for sure, their belly are full.. they are feeding on duck/goose poop..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

forgot to add.. these carp was caught using 4lbs test mono..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I didn't fair too well.... Used monster crab and tootie fruiti boilies. Think I had a few hits, but they didn't run off. 

We'll be going back tomorrow. Definately gonna use corn instead of boiles


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What time you guys going to be there? I may have to stop down and teach you a few things. (how to install stickers  ) Just kidding, but I'll be out so I may stop by for a few.
AK- how's Rover doing?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

he's doing better dale.. thanks for asking..  
we should be there sometime around noon-ish.. i know several of us are going to be there..  come on doown..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Heck yeah...stop down 

You can show me how to properly apply a decal and Ak can continue to school me on carp fishin'.........what could be better


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> Heck yeah...stop down
> 
> You can show me how to properly apply a decal and Ak can continue to school me on carp fishin'.........what could be better


I'll take the fifth on that one !  I'll try guys. Where do you park at? Remember I'm old and don't walk fast.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

u can't miss us..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that, but where do you park? off Broad? in the Cosi Lot? help me out here guys.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

umm.. we park right by the water.. you know where they put the stage for the concerts and stuff?? like i said, comeby cosi and the river, if you can't see us there, you maybe in need of a new pair of glasses..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK got cha now!! Thanks AK. (o~o) I see now LOL


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

no probs..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

If you're heading east on Broad St. the very last right turn before you go over the river, then a quick left on a path that looks like you shouldn't drive on it but you can.....we're right there on the bank


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

or just follow the goose poop..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> or just follow the goose poop..


Heck AK that,s everywhere in Columbus.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Fish should be on tomorrow. Weather will be a bit better with warmer weather coming this week. After all the feed put in there the last few days...those fish should start stacking up in the area. The ones Ak caught were smallish...5lb range...but thick.

Dale, bring a rod or two........


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the feed.. yeah.. no kidding.. i just made more .. been goin thru it like craaazy..
when in doubt, chum it out..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Soo.....anyone else coming out tomorrow???


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

couldn't freakin sleep all night.. a little change of plans, me and another new guy will be out there in the next hour or so to at least soaking up the rays..
see ya there.. i maybe asleep on the bank, just wake me up..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I gotta wait for the gf to get ready.....that could take several hours  Looks like a great days brewing out there


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. it was great when the sun was out.. once the clouds moves in, the bite shuts down.. landed 1.. lost 1.. missed a couple of lil' runs.. 
it was pretty windy out there..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AK- good to see you and Bottom out there today. I waited as Long as I could to see you catch a fish, only to see you to slow to set the hook!  I agree when the clouds moved in it did turn cold. Bottom: if you screw that sticker up, the next one is double! ( I'll send you my bill for the instructions) 
I'll try to get down there someday when they are actually biting. 
AK- glad to see Rover doing better, get him cecked out man. He's your buddy and you don't want him to be hurting.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL.......thank for the decal. I might be able to figure it out this time 

I don't think I'll be out carpin' until the weather stays a little more consistant, not worth four or five hours of fishin' for one or two fish.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

wuss..lol
come on doood.. u can do it!..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You tell 'em AK. so much for dedication!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

BB....You REALLY need to get out of carp fishing with
an additude like that!  


Ak...I want to set something up down your way for sometime 
near the end of next month!Possibly sooner?Iam not sure what 
dates yet,but whenever it is,it will be an over night deal.I was
thinking an all night session on Alum or something???I'll be in 
touch!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a little pissed because one of my alarms took a dump....only used it four times 

Going with the Fox EOS X or the Ultron 3 next.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

BB-What kind of alarm is it?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

One of those El Cheapo Snake alarms that Westside Bait carries. Looks like a Delkim but not quite  It won't stop beeping....


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Dang dude....too bad....Get some Fox man


----------



## crash8828 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just passing this along  

http://www.carpamerica.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521

I have some BRAND NEW Delkim alarms for sale. (read more about Delkim alarms at the Delkim Website )


MAIN SPECIFICATION - ALL MODELS

TRIED & TESTED VIBRATION SENSING - our patented system uses digital & microprocessor technology, giving proportional indication of line speed/vibration with no moving parts whatsoever 
TWO SENSITIVITY RANGES - set by a switch with additional fine rotary adjustment for setting optimum sensitivity level to cover all conditions 
HIGH VOLUME - adjusting from zero to over 100dB 
WIDE TONE RANGE - high to low with unique alternating alarm mode tone 
LARGE ROTARY CONTROLS - adjusting sensitivity, volume & tone 
TWIN CLEAR SUPER BRIGHT HIGH VISIBILITY FLASH & LATCH LEDs - available in Flame Red, Emerald Green, Sunburst Yellow, Electric Blue, Brilliant White & Purple Haze 
MULTI-FUNCTION COLOUR CODED PUSH BUTTON - changes LED modes plus checks volume & tone 
VARIABLE LED MODES - 5 combinations for changing light conditions with high, medium & low brightness plus NiteLite Mode 
PATENTED Delkim NiteLite Mode - when set the twin LEDs glimmer continuously for night marking, eliminating the need for betalights 
NiteLite OUTPUT SOCKET - for connection of optional DELKIM NiteLite Illuminated Visual Indicator 
AUDIO OUTPUT SOCKET - powers Tx Plus transmitter or Mini 4 extension box (Delkim Plus only) 
SPEAKER AND BATTERY CONDITION TEST - operates at switch on plus battery condition is monitored continuously 
LOW BATTERY & BATTERY FAIL AUDIBLE WARNINGS 
STAINLESS STEEL HARDWARE - speaker, bolt etc. 
HARD COVER - total protection, also available as an optional extra (fits all models including original Delkim) 
BATTERY LIFE OF AT LEAST A YEAR - using a Duracell MN1604 battery 
RECOGNISABLE DELKIM CASE DESIGN 
DELKIM's LEGENDARY ALL-WEATHER RELIABILITY 
2 YEAR GUARANTEE 

ADDITIONAL FEATURES - Tx-i Plus ONLY 

INTEGRAL FM RADIO TRANSMITTER 
UNIQUE INDIVIDUAL TRANSMITTER CODES - to prevent activation of other users receivers 
ANTI THEFT ALARM - transmits an audible and visual warning that the alarm has been switched off 
RADIO TEST & EASY ACCESS RANGE CHECK WITH 
RUN OVERRIDE - confirms operation of radio and enables the user to check the range 
EXTERNAL COIL AERIAL - in tough sealed tube 
2 YEAR GUARANTEE 

Prices are as follows:

Delkim Plus Alarm Unit - $119.85 USD (Aprox. £66.00 GBP)

Delkim Plus Txi Alarm Unit - $178.55 USD (£98.00 GBP)

Rx Plus 5 LED Receiver - $178.55 USD (£98.00 GBP)

Tx Plus Micro Transmitter - $84.55 USD (£47.00 GBP)

Compare these prices to what you can get them for in the UK and you will find that these prices are very good. You can make a big saving!

Any Questions, Please send me a Email at [email protected]


----------

